# [Solved] nach absturz: /dev/hda3: no such file

## HoloDoc

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem absturz (akku wurde beim compilieren zu schnell leer), also im wirklichen sinne kein absturz, aber egal, konnte ich meinen PC nicht mehr starten. Beim starten kommt als letztes folgende meldung:

```
 * Checking Root-Filesystem...

Failed to open device '/dev/hda3': No such file or directory

* Filesystem could not be fixed :(

Give Root Password for maintenence:

```

ich hab mich eingeloggt und die Festplatte existiert wirklich nicht in /dev

Festplatte kann aber eigentlich nicht kaputt sein, da ja der KErnel geladen werden konnte.

HAt jemand ne idee?

DANKE!

Holodoc[/code]Last edited by HoloDoc on Sun Jul 25, 2010 10:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lxg

Am besten mal mit einer LiveCD booten und einen Dateisystem-Check (man fsck) drüberlaufen lassen.

----------

## mokia

 *HoloDoc wrote:*   

> akku wurde beim compilieren zu schnell leer

 

War es ein emerge --update?

Wenn ja, dann ist das warschainlich ein udev problem.

In udev 151 existiert die ide device support nicht mehr.

IDE disks und paritionen werden überhauptnicht, oder als sd* erkant.    

chroot ins systhem und schau mal nach. 

udevd --version

Ich habe als schnellösung ein rücktritt auf udev 149 gemacht. (Muss leider mein kernel neu konfigurieren.  :Sad: )

MFG

----------

## HoloDoc

@mokia: Danke, ja es war ein emerge -update

Hab jetzt mittlerweile den neuesten kernel compiliert und hake nun an einer anderen stelle (die wahrscheinlich die gleiche Ursache hat):

```

kernel panic - not syncing VFS:unable to mount root-fs on unknown block(0,3)

```

Wie muss ich nun fortfahren?

----------

## mokia

Also ich hab noch nicht richtig nachgelesen was man eigentlich machen sollte, gerade deswegen habe ich die neue udev zum teufel gejagt,

und das problehm mit einen emerge =sys-fs/udev-149 und dispatch-conf kurcgeschlossen.

An deine stelle hate ich auch damit angefangen um sicherzustellen dass das problehm wirklich daran liegt.    

Was sagt /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log über die letzte udev ubdate?

Und die kernel panic bedeutet:

"Du hast noch die alte kernel, oder?"

----------

## HoloDoc

So.... ich habs geschafft: Aktueller Kernel und aktuelles UDEV

Das Problem lag an mehreren Stellen. Das habe ich alles gemacht (vielleicht hilft es jemand anderen, der das gleiche Problem hat, ja auch weiter):

1. In der Grub-Konfiguration hat bei mir bisher das root=... gefehlt (hat aber sonst immer geklappt)

2. Im neuen Kernel hab ich nun die veralteten ATA/IDE (CONFIG_IDE) und veraltete Sysfs-Optionen (CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED, CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2) deaktivert,

3. unmerge udev

4. rm -R /etc/udev

5. emerge udev

6. in der /etc/fstab alle Einträge mit /dev/hd* in /dev/sd* umgeschrieben

Nun habe ich keine Probleme mehr

Vielen Dank euch beiden!

Grüße

Holodoc

----------

